# Coyote #13



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here she is Joe 
Really getting tired now


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ohhh yes!!! Got my yote fix for the day! I knew I could count on you, John!

Baker's dozen... congrats buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Way to go John!!!! Looks like she is pretty light in color. What's up with her tail, or is it just the pic? Nice job buddy.

Joe


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats John! I hope to see more before the season is over! I had a yote really work a set, but the trap was froze and didnt fire. The pan was tripped, it was an old set that was the only one that I didnt re-make after the rain we had last weekend. I did have a skunk in one of my newer sets on a farm that we just got permission to trap on Sunday. I hate catching those things! But I re-made it this morning, see what happens in the next few days. Congrats again John!
Gary.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That was weird Joe, light colored yote but a dark tail. And yes, I ripped it in half :rant: First one that happened to.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

This is like watching a guy in Vegas go on a big league heater. Nice job, FP.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Your into the yotes pretty good over there!! A target rich environment!!!!!


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Good god man!!! There's no way to slow you down!!! Love those truck shots.


----------



## cozmomi (Feb 19, 2006)

I've never hunted coyote before and I want too,I'm in Canton,MI., any place close to me any good to hunt for them? Any help?!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> And yes, I ripped it in half :rant:


Just blame it on Scarlet Fever.

I don't know ... if I were you, I'm not so sure that I would leave the yotes to try and catch that otter.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats another nice coyote FREEPOP!
Thats another nice coyote FREEPOP!







Oops! I must have hit the FREEPOP Paste button two times.:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you all, I would've never guessed there were that many around. The last 7 have come from two locations that are about a mile apart. Handling these submissive animals is a cake walk compared to agressive ones. She bounced pretty good as I drove up, but then completely submitted.

Yeah Ed, I tried to tell her to quit shoving that tail stripper at me.

That's funny Fur-minator.

Lovells, that set is about 1/2 a mile back. I almost went and got the quad but it was still 14 degrees out and said to heck with that.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Freepop your like a dealer, giving us a daily coyote fix.:lol:

Honestly its awesome to see you catching them. Since I pulled the traps I feel like I'm missing something so If we get some more snow I may have to set a couple.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice coyote Jedi. 38 more to become!














Griff


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks like that ones got mange Griff.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It does Ed :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Surfing around I just found out, Happy Belated Birthday Griffondog


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol: Furminator you crack me up. As for you John I think I should just do that..... type a little a paragraph, copy it, then paste it on my clipboard. So each day I can just paste it!!!:lol::lol: You know save my self some typing. I did catch that though in your thread that you are getting tired. One more month though:yikes:. As my wife always says to me "you have the rest of your life to sleep when I bury you 6 feet in the ground... get back to work"!!:lol::lol:. Nice job John on the bakers dozen. Keep it up as someone already stated now you have us addicted!:corkysm55

Eric


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Surfing around I just found out, Happy Belated Birthday Griffondog


Thanks John. I don't think your to far behind me.:lol:

Mike


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yup, couple months Mike. 


Thanks Hunter.


----------

